# circle hooks on flag/trot/jug lines



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Gonna set some lines out in the near future for an upcoming family fish fry and am considering using circle hooks vs J hooks. Anybody have any input on whether they will work as well or better than J hooks? Thanks.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*A good sharp circle hook is hard to beat just my .02 cents*


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

jhen said:


> *A good sharp circle hook is hard to beat just my .02 cents*


X2 ... 5/0 circle sea will catch all size fish on jugs . They are very sharp and the size of the hook diameter penetrates very well . If you ever use other type hooks and then switch to these , you will notice a significant improvement on your catch to hook ratio .


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

You wont regret going with the circle hooks.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff,

Do you also use the circle hooks for R & R fishing?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## fireman23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff G said:


> X2 ... 5/0 circle sea will catch all size fish on jugs . They are very sharp and the size of the hook diameter penetrates very well . If you ever use other type hooks and then switch to these , you will notice a significant improvement on your catch to hook ratio .


i will have to agree i love circle hooks. i use them for juglines and r & r fishing


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, that is exactly what I was thinking, but wanted to check with the experts.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Circles work on every thing but crappie rigs and bass lures.
The circle is hard to hook minnow and there are no circle treble hooks that I know.
As I have posted before, the Japanese developed it to use on ocean long lines. Their extensive research indicates that a circle hook is 38% more efficient that other types when all other conditions are equal.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

TexasTom said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Do you also use the circle hooks for R & R fishing?
> 
> ...


Yes , Tom . I was using a 5/0 size for the recent bulkhead catfishing . Now for drifting , I use a circle but one that is larger 8-9/0 with the "wide gap" style . When drifting , they pretty much hook themselves in the side of their mouth before you even get it out of the rod holder . Bass pro , academy, and gander mountain have the 5/0 's . Academy sometimes is sold out though.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Circles all the way! I love em, 9 times in 10 the fish hooks themselves, and more often than not it's in the corner of the mouth, give em a shot, you won't be disappointed


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

One thing for sure, as you get older circle hooks and rod holders are your friends! Circle hooks work great on jugs and anything else.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

You wont regret them. We've caught everything on them from bait perch on NO. 1's to flatheads and gar on 9/0's even caught a water snake with a 7/0 on a noodle last weekend.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csh3.htm

This is where I buy mine. 50 Eagle Claw Sea Circles for $9.95 beats the sporting shops price by a lot.
Just go to the page. search Eagle Claw and then look under L2005FS.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Circle hooks are all I use


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I can say once the fish isn't coming off I switched to them and I love em I am using 14/0 mustad and they will hold a seven foot gar over night and won't bend a bit


----------



## joshdebo (Oct 12, 2009)

TexasTom said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Do you also use the circle hooks for R & R fishing?
> 
> ...


I use cirlces for R & R catfishing. Just dont set the hook like you would with a J style. A smooth sideways swipe opposite the fish will set it nicely. Most times tho the fish hook themselves just how it supposed to work.


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*Circles*

The thing I like about Circle hooks Most is when my Jugs float into sumberged trees and debris the Circle will most of the time pull straight up through with no snags . Where as a J Hook more often than not your going to bury the point in the limb and have to pull the whole limb up to get it loose...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Not hanging up as much is a huge benefit to circle hooks! I use them in almost every type of bait fishing.
About the only other hooks I use are Aberdeen for crappie fishing and kale hooks for below the dam cat fishing sometimes and bulkhead fishing.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Circle hooks hands down. Look at the Eagle Claw L197F. Good hook and not very expensive.

Catfishing Radio
Catfishing Tips - Learn To Catch Catfish
*******'s Catfish Bait Soap
North Texas Catfish Guide Service


----------



## Whistling Dixie (May 24, 2009)

We run fifty jugs and all have a 5/0 Eagle Claw circle hook on them. I won't use anything else.


----------

